# [US NR] Noah Arthurs - 27.36 3BLD



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2013)

> This happened at Liberty Science 2013.
> 
> Cube: WeiLong
> Method: 3-style
> ...


----------



## Ollie (Dec 14, 2013)

<3


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2013)

Another angle:


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 14, 2013)

zomg how can u do it with your eyes closed!



Spoiler



gjgjgj


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, nice! How close to NAR?

Mistake in the title of second video by the way.


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Wow, nice! How close to NAR?



NAR is 25.32 by Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas.


----------



## Slapcuber (Dec 14, 2013)

I was there


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 14, 2013)

Well done! You're getting closer and closer to the NAR. I'm sure one day you'll beat it as there are no major weaknesses in your solves (as far as I can tell)


----------



## RageCuber (Dec 14, 2013)

How close was that to the wr?


----------



## mycube (Dec 14, 2013)

how about looking at the WCA website?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2013)

mycube said:


> how about looking at the WCA website?



I guess I could do that, but can you look at it for me? Thanks.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice solve, and congratulations!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

suushiemaniac said:


> Well done! You're getting closer and closer to the NAR. I'm sure one day you'll beat it as there are no major weaknesses in your solves (as far as I can tell)



That's a bad thing. If he had a 27 single with 26 second corners then it'd be easy to beat the NAR.

With no weaknesses it would be entirely scramble based!

Nice job Noah.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2013)

suushiemaniac said:


> Well done! You're getting closer and closer to the NAR. I'm sure one day you'll beat it as there are no major weaknesses in your solves (as far as I can tell)



There are ALWAYS weaknesses.


----------



## Brest (Dec 15, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs* - 27.36 3x3BLD NR - Liberty Science Center Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Q1JzSRMX3hs[/youtubehd]


 R F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' D B' L' D' R2 B' U L2 F' R2 B2

x' y // memo
edges
z M' U L' U' M U L U' z'
R' U' M' U2 M U' R
y' R2 U M' U' R2' U M U' y
x' U' R' U M2' U' R U M2'
U' R U' M U R' U' M' U2 x
corners
U R U' L2' U R' U' L2'
l' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l
U R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U'
L' U R2 U' L U R2 U'
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]		[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Total	27.36						Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Memo	10.13						Memo/Total	37.0%
[COLOR="red"]Solve	17.23	76	4.41	88	5.11	[/COLOR]	Solve/Total	63.0%
Edges	9.30	40	4.30	51	5.48		Edges/Solve	54.0%	52.6%	58.0%
Corners	7.93	36	4.54	37	4.67		Corners/Solve	46.0%	47.4%	42.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' D B' L' D' R2 B' U L2 F' R2 B2

x' y // memo
edges
z M' U L' U' r' R U L U' z'
R' U' M' U U r' R U' R
y' R2 U M' U' R2' U r' R U' y
x' U' R' U M2' U' R U M2'
U' R U' r' R U R' U' M' U2 x
corners
U R U' L2' U R' U' L2'
l' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l
U R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U'
L' U R2 U' L U R2 U'
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> There are ALWAYS weaknesses.



If you grew a beard there would be no weakness.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2013)

That was incredibly fluid. Good job!


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 15, 2013)

Great solve! Good job!


----------



## szalejot (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice solve, good job


----------



## teller (Dec 15, 2013)

Noah, you are a beast!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> There are ALWAYS weaknesses.



That's absolutely right  I was just talking about obvious pauses or any other heavy loss of time


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 15, 2013)

How did you know you were finished?

Jk, that was awesome.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Can you post your list of OLL/PLL algs that you use in BLD pls


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Can you post your list of OLL/PLL algs that you use in BLD pls



I don't have a list, but I can give it a go:

OLLs: 
Go here and look at all of the cases that only include the letters B, Q, N, M, C, J, I, D and F.

Also some edge ones:
M U M' U2 M U M' etc.
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' etc.

PLLs:

These are just for parity, which I solve by doing a single Old Pochmann target:
Y-perm without the first F and last F'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' (L-perm)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (J-perm)

U-perms for solving some edge cycles.
A-perms for solving corner cycles.

And that's it I think. Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I don't have a list, but I can give it a go:
> 
> OLLs:
> Go here and look at all of the cases that only include the letters B, Q, N, M, C, J, I, D and F.
> ...



Omg you should like totally learn two look last layer for bld and get sub 20 times.

Could you post a memo reconstruction for this solve? Because whenever I use edges first I always forget my corner memo. 

Also, I noticed you are probably the fastest BLDer who memorizes in english.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2013)

*[US NR] Noah Athurs - 27.36 3BLD*



Tao Yu said:


> Could you post a memo reconstruction for this solve? Because whenever I use edges first I always forget my corner memo.



I can do this thanks to Brest!

Corners: UNCIOXVI = UNderstand that the CIa's OXen VIe (imagining oxen fighting each other)

Edges: PLTDCGOABQ = PuLToDCoG OwA BoQ


----------

